# finding the year and model



## Winger82 (Jan 2, 2017)

just purchased an Ariens snowblower and can't seem to find the #'s on the blower. the only # I can find on the back of it is on the right side of the tag and these are the last #'s on the tag 08969. The serial # on the recoil is 8281-16218 / the model # is H60-75003H. any help would be appreciated, would like to find a manual so as to get belts and such


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, sounds like the model number portion of the tractor tag is gone then..
either damaged or delibrately removed..
It should look like this:










But it sounds like your "mod no." part is missing, and you only have the serial number remaining..

but! there are still ways we we can decode that serial number! 

1. please post a photo, that will at least nail down the decade.
If you cant post here, you can email it to me if you like, and I can post it:
sscotsman at yahoo dot com

2. There might be a second tag on the side of the scoop:








Post any number you find there.

3. You posted the engine model number, but there should also be an engine serial number..
please post all the numbers that are on the engine tag, the serial number contains a date code.

Scot


----------



## Winger82 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, not real sure how to post pics, but the serial # on the recoil is 8281-16218. The tag is still on the tractor but the #" are gone except for these last 5 of the serial # 08969. The recoil says that it is a 6HP, it also has the 2 handles for the auger engagement, and also has the 3 (racing stripes) on the sides of the blower and has the chrome handle bars. I looked on the side of the blower where you had the arrow pointing but did not find any #"s there.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the extra info! If the engine is original, (if it's painted white, odds are good that it is) then you have a 1968 model 10M6 or 10M6D. And you can tell which of those two it is if it has a differential lock on one of the wheels:










If it does, it's a 10M6D, if it doesn't, it's a 10M6. I'm going to predict it does have a differential!







the chrome handlebars make that likely.

Scot


----------



## Winger82 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks sscotsman, you have been a big help
Winger82


----------

